
Ask HN: Solo developers/entrepreneurs, which tools do you use? - jmstfv
Solo hackers, which tools do you use in your day-to-day work? (OS, programming languages, IDEs, frameworks, hosting providers, domain name registrars, marketing, billing, etc..)
======
jetti
For my main product:

    
    
        - C# with WPF
        - Visual Studio 
        - Windows 10
        - HostGator for hosting
        - Stripe for billing
        - S3 for storing executable download
    

For other projects I'm looking to start:

    
    
        - Digial Ocean
        - Elixir
        - Phoenix
        - Fedora 26
        - Visual Studio Code
        - One project uses Elm
    

I use Namecheap to register all domains, except for two: delimite.rs was from
a European registrar and cod.i.ng from Web4Africa (an African registrar) which
are sitting empty for upcoming projects.

Marketing has been google/bing ads (which failed) as well as Reddit ads.

